# 335d driving experience -- from a 335i owner



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My butt dyno says the car is faster and more responsive in cooler weather as well. I highly doubt the computer tries to make th car to perform equally in different weather conditions. Looking at peoples dragstrip times would prove my suspicion.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> My butt dyno says the car is faster and more responsive in cooler weather as well. I highly doubt the computer tries to make th car to perform equally in different weather conditions. Looking at peoples dragstrip times would prove my suspicion.


Wouldn't be too hard. Modern forced induction can adapt boost pressure to altitude, so I wouldn't think temperature would be that hard.


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

"and the responsive powertrain from N54 coupled with ZF 6AT really shines" 
I guess that's nice but if you are saying it shines brighter than the "d" I disagree.
I don't see any situation the "d" is not superior to the 335i..

HS


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Wouldn't be too hard. Modern forced induction can adapt boost pressure to altitude, so I wouldn't think temperature would be that hard.


Not saying it would be hard to do, saying I highly doubt they do it for all conditions. Can even see differences in performance from peoples posted figures on the cars with different weather conditions. I am sure all cars have programming/tuning though to meet at least some advertised number in order to avoid legal messes but doubt that same programming goes out of its way to limit power down to that figure.


----------



## rungolden1 (Dec 14, 2014)

My gas mileage has definitely gone down in the summer months with my 335d.


----------



## spencer500 (Oct 21, 2012)

Get ready for a SES light and CBU Service. Mileage is the first sign.

And, once you perform the service, it will be like getting a new car back. You will be amazed how much performance has been lost as well.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

You dug up a really old thread if snipe was last one to respond before you un earthed this fossil.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

rungolden1 said:


> My gas mileage has definitely gone down in the summer months with my 335d.


Do you use A/C the rest of the year?


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

rungolden1 said:


> My gas mileage has definitely gone down in the summer months with my 335d.


I've driven diesel cars since I bought a VW TDI in 2001, and I've hung out on forums for the 3 diesel cars I've owned for these last 15 years, and this is the very first time anyone has said mileage went DOWN in the summer. Everyone has always noted the reverse, that mileage went UP when hot weather arrived, and that makes sense, at least in the northern 2/3 of states where it is necessary to blend a winter diesel with around 10% less energy per gallon so that it didn't gell when the temperature dropped below 10 degrees F.

So I have to ascribe your drop in mileage to getting frisky when it gets warm outside.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

rungolden1 said:


> My gas mileage has definitely gone down in the summer months with my 335d.


This shouldn't be happening. Could be the start of CBU.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Any CBU issues in the past for you?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Michael47 said:


> I've driven diesel cars since I bought a VW TDI in 2001, and I've hung out on forums for the 3 diesel cars I've owned for these last 15 years, and this is the very first time anyone has said mileage went DOWN in the summer. Everyone has always noted the reverse, that mileage went UP when hot weather arrived, and that makes sense, at least in the northern 2/3 of states where it is necessary to blend a winter diesel with around 10% less energy per gallon so that it didn't gell when the temperature dropped below 10 degrees F.
> 
> So I have to ascribe your drop in mileage to getting frisky when it gets warm outside.


I've noticed a big difference (larger than the norm) using the AC. N4S


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Michael47 said:


> I've driven diesel cars since I bought a VW TDI in 2001, and I've hung out on forums for the 3 diesel cars I've owned for these last 15 years, and this is the very first time anyone has said mileage went DOWN in the summer. Everyone has always noted the reverse, that mileage went UP when hot weather arrived, and that makes sense, at least in the northern 2/3 of states where it is necessary to blend a winter diesel with around 10% less energy per gallon so that it didn't gell when the temperature dropped below 10 degrees F.
> 
> So I have to ascribe your drop in mileage to getting frisky when it gets warm outside.


Michael,

It is a fact. I have almost 6 years of data for the 335D commuting in Miami area and my MPG drops in the summer months even though traffic is a bit lighter with school being out. I posted on this and I have some actual performance data from the Garmin Eco Route HD where I can see the engine load increase when I turn AC on and off. The AC draws on the engine and consumes more fuel in the summer time.

But of course others may have different results. Really cold weather may also drop MPG, but I wouldn't know!:rofl:


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Miami? Nice weather all year round?

You have no CBU man. That explains everything.


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

HoustonScott said:


> "and the responsive powertrain from N54 coupled with ZF 6AT really shines"
> I guess that's nice but if you are saying it shines brighter than the "d" I disagree.
> I don't see any situation the "d" is not superior to the 335i..
> 
> HS


These are stock cars.

https://youtu.be/fjKLSBl8CV0

I admire the 335d, it's a great performer, but the 335i will always accelerate better, and the N54 comes alive with a tune.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

bighorns said:


> These are stock cars.
> 
> https://youtu.be/fjKLSBl8CV0
> 
> I admire the 335d, it's a great performer, but the 335i will always accelerate better, and the N54 comes alive with a tune.


0-60 mph is the ONLY thing a 335i does better. Try accelerating like a normal car/driver and the instant torque will be there, not requiring to be "revved up" and better in accelerating from 80-140 Kph than a stock M3.

PL


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Flyingman said:


> Michael,
> 
> It is a fact. I have almost 6 years of data for the 335D commuting in Miami area and my MPG drops in the summer months even though traffic is a bit lighter with school being out. I posted on this and I have some actual performance data from the Garmin Eco Route HD where I can see the engine load increase when I turn AC on and off. The AC draws on the engine and consumes more fuel in the summer time.
> 
> But of course others may have different results. Really cold weather may also drop MPG, but I wouldn't know!:rofl:


Given the rarity of 10 degree F weather in Miami, you wouldn't get winterized fuel, so in your case there may be a heat related mileage drop as well as summer friskyness to blame.


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

Pierre Louis said:


> 0-60 mph is the ONLY thing a 335i does better. Try accelerating like a normal car/driver and the instant torque will be there, not requiring to be "revved up" and better in accelerating from 80-140 Kph than a stock M3.
> 
> PL


Obviously, in this video, this is a roll race, not 0-60. And I beat stock M3's with my tune. My N54 pulls off the bottom, and continues to pull until it hits the limiter. Do you have anything to compare to? I've had several run-ins with SRT/8's, and come out ahead every time! 
As I stated, I admire the 335d, because stock for stock, performance is close, but fuel mileage is obviously better. But a $400 tune turns the N54 into a beast in comparison.
It all depends what you want. :dunno:


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

The 335d is the ultimate commuter car. Instant torque at lower RPM. 

The 335i needs to be revved up to get the same torque (or less) so "performance" is good only if you drive like a race driver on the open road. Most don't.

Many don't know that at least in European trim (less weight?) a 335d is faster from 80 kph to 120 kph than an equivalent M3. May be due to gearing, but that is the BMW figure.

I consider "performance" to include fuel economy and handling, not just 0-60 acceleration. The freedom from 15 mpg on premium fuel keeps me away, far away, from cars like the e90 M3 and even a hopped up 335i.

I notice that the juvenile comparisons to a stock 335d don't mention that it can also be "chipped" for much greater performance.


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

335d is a great car for what it does. You've obviously never driven a chipped N54 car when you mention lack of torque. The only place the 335d outshines the 335i is fuel mileage. 
If fuel mileage were my only concern, I would own a Prius. 19 city, 30 hwy. is acceptable to me for a car that out runs muscle cars. 
I don't see a need to bash other cars to feel good about mine. Like I've mentioned before, I admire what the 335d is capable of. But to claim that it is superior in every way is naive.


----------

